# Herm comics plz!



## HatePlow (May 1, 2009)

Hey anyone have any links to some herm comics/webcomics? I look and look, but find little. I would appreciate any help on this.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 2, 2009)

Oh god no.


----------



## Jashwa (May 2, 2009)

Troll?


----------



## pheonix (May 2, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Troll?



I think he's serious.

I don't know man, sorry but herms aren't my thing.


----------



## Jashwa (May 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I think he's serious.
> 
> I don't know man, sorry but herms aren't my thing.


 I don't know, the name and the 1 post are throwing me off.


----------



## pheonix (May 2, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know, the name and the 1 post are throwing me off.



Well just wait and see if he makes a response, it's only been a day since he made this thread. I'm sure he's serious cause I've seen people ask about worse things then this. lol


----------



## Jashwa (May 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well just wait and see if he makes a response, it's only been a day since he made this thread. I'm sure he's serious cause I've seen people ask about worse things then this. lol


 
Yeah, I know.  I've seen worse too, but maybe I'm just not thinking logically tonight.


----------



## Jealousy (May 2, 2009)

there are a few out there. I can't remember off the top of my head.

Do you mean civil or adult?


----------

